# 4 ragdolls need new forever homes.



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

with great regret we are having to rehome our 4 ragdoll cats
this is due to ill health and being unable to groom them properly.

they are a family unit and comprise of
1 blue colourpoint FN approx 8yrs.
1 blue tortie FN approx 7yrs
1 cream mitted FN approx 5yrs
1 red mitted MN approx 5yrs
all up to date with injections and all microchipped 
they can all go together however the brother and sister dont get along too well.
they can also go seperate.
they are used to dogs but have never mixed with children.

if you require any more info, please pm me i can provide pictures if needed.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am sorry that you are having to part with your cats. You could try contacting Rushden Persian Rescue and see if they can help either with rescue space or even just to help advertise the cats, they often have waiting lists for Raggies etc


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Where about are you?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

sorry.. should have said in original post... im in derby


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> I am sorry that you are having to part with your cats. You could try contacting Rushden Persian Rescue and see if they can help either with rescue space or even just to help advertise the cats, they often have waiting lists for Raggies etc


we contacted british ragdoll cat club and filled out the forms... 
we also tried other ragdoll rescue but most not taking any others yet.

we not going to the pets for homes or any other sites like that as we dont know who going to get them... at least here i know there are pet lovers that will give them a nice home.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am not suggesting you offer them on gumtree etc, but Rushden is a specialised pedigree rescue and often have experienced owners waiting for specific breeds to come into the rescue. Ragdolls are one of those popular breeds. They screen all new homes thoroughly.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> I am not suggesting you offer them on gumtree etc, but Rushden is a specialised pedigree rescue and often have experienced owners waiting for specific breeds to come into the rescue. Ragdolls are one of those popular breeds. They screen all new homes thoroughly.


been in touch with them..they will be able to help in a couple of weeks.
thanks for the info.. much appreciated.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

rcmadd said:


> been in touch with them..they will be able to help in a couple of weeks.
> thanks for the info.. much appreciated.


That is excellent news!
I know it must still be an agonising thing for you to have to do, but at least now you can be certain that really good and experienced homes will be found for your beloved cats.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Friend of mine has had at least her last 4 cats from Rushden. They do a really good job:Cat


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Have you contacted the breeder/s? Good breeders will assist in rehoming and insist on knowing where their cats are.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we are the breeders for 3 of them... 
which makes the decision even harder.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

think something is being sorted by the ragdoll cat club rehoming people.


----------

